# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  بهترین رشته بدون کنکور از نظر درآمدی و شغل

## aryan1

سلام

امسال به دلیل بیماری خودم و پدرم نتونستم کنکور رو خوب بدم. یعنی در حد منفی. هیچ شانس دیگه ای هم ندارم. فقط بدون کنکور باید برم.

لطفا بدون در نظرگیری رشته تحصیلی دبیرستان (که من ریاضی خوندم با معدل 17/94) بگید چه رشته ای از بدون کنکور های آزاد تهران یا نوشهر و چالوس بهتره که بتونم بعد گرفتن مدرک برم سر کار.


الان ارشد سازه دارم و بیکارم.


ممنون می شم نظر بدید

----------


## yasser0411

> سلام
> 
> امسال به دلیل بیماری خودم و پدرم نتونستم کنکور رو خوب بدم. یعنی در حد منفی. هیچ شانس دیگه ای هم ندارم. فقط بدون کنکور باید برم.
> 
> لطفا بدون در نظرگیری رشته تحصیلی دبیرستان (که من ریاضی خوندم با معدل 17/94) بگید چه رشته ای از بدون کنکور های آزاد تهران یا نوشهر و چالوس بهتره که بتونم بعد گرفتن مدرک برم سر کار.
> 
> 
> الان ارشد سازه دارم و بیکارم.
> 
> ...


اگه راستشو بخوای الان هیچ رشته ای کار نداره چه برسه به بدون کنکورا

----------


## aryan1

> اگه راستشو بخوای الان هیچ رشته ای کار نداره چه برسه به بدون کنکورا


من نمی گم حرف شما غلطه. ولی در اطرافم کسانی رو می بینم که رشته های دیگه که تاپ هم نیستن خوندن و شغل هایی با درآمدهای نجومی 5 تا 15 م در ماه دارند. از طرفی بدون کنکور بخونیم مگه تو مدرک می زنه فلانی بدون کنکور خونده؟؟؟؟

----------


## yasser0411

> من نمی گم حرف شما غلطه. ولی در اطرافم کسانی رو می بینم که رشته های دیگه که تاپ هم نیستن خوندن و شغل هایی با درآمدهای نجومی 5 تا 15 م در ماه دارند. از طرفی بدون کنکور بخونیم مگه تو مدرک می زنه فلانی بدون کنکور خونده؟؟؟؟


نه نمیزنه ولی رشته ای که بدون کنکور باشه افراد زیادی میخونن تقاضا برا کارش زیاد میشه از اون لحاظ گفتم

----------


## aryan1

> نه نمیزنه ولی رشته ای که بدون کنکور باشه افراد زیادی میخونن تقاضا برا کارش زیاد میشه از اون لحاظ گفتم


به خدا موندیم چجوری این زندگی کوفتی رو بچرخونیم. در حد تهیه همین غذای روزانه و دارو ها هم باشه کافیه. ولی واقعا نمی رسه. شما هم صحیح می فرمایید.

نمی دونم باید با زندگیم چی کار کنم.

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام
> 
> امسال به دلیل بیماری خودم و پدرم نتونستم کنکور رو خوب بدم. یعنی در حد منفی. هیچ شانس دیگه ای هم ندارم. فقط بدون کنکور باید برم.
> 
> لطفا بدون در نظرگیری رشته تحصیلی دبیرستان (که من ریاضی خوندم با معدل 17/94) بگید چه رشته ای از بدون کنکور های آزاد تهران یا نوشهر و چالوس بهتره که بتونم بعد گرفتن مدرک برم سر کار.
> 
> 
> الان ارشد سازه دارم و بیکارم.
> 
> ...


خیلی رک و راست بگم داداش رشته بدون کنکور پر درامد وجود نداره اگه داشت ملت خودشونو با کنکور خفه نمیکردن... من جای شما بودم تا جوونم یه کار ازاد یاد میگرفتم یا با وام این حرفا یه مغازه وا میکردم برای خودم... تا یکم شرایطم بهتر شه بعد کنکور بدم و رشته درست حسابی بخونم.. احتمالا خیلیا ازین حرف من خوششون نیاد ولی واقعا راه بدی نیست . در همین حد میتونم بگم با درس خوندن مجدد تو رشته های سطح پایین صرفا بیکارتو چند سال دیگه عقب میندازی.. 
اگ اصرار داری ری دانشگاه از رشته های مدیریت انتخاب کن و در اولویتت مدیریت مالی رو داشته باش... باز اینا یه مقدار بهترن.

----------


## aryan1

> خیلی رک و راست بگم داداش رشته بدون کنکور پر درامد وجود نداره اگه داشت ملت خودشونو با کنکور خفه نمیکردن... من جای شما بودم تا جوونم یه کار ازاد یاد میگرفتم یا با وام این حرفا یه مغازه وا میکردم برای خودم... تا یکم شرایطم بهتر شه بعد کنکور بدم و رشته درست حسابی بخونم.. احتمالا خیلیا ازین حرف من خوششون نیاد ولی واقعا راه بدی نیست . در همین حد میتونم بگم با درس خوندن مجدد تو رشته های سطح پایین صرفا بیکارتو چند سال دیگه عقب میندازی.. 
> اگ اصرار داری ری دانشگاه از رشته های مدیریت انتخاب کن و در اولویتت مدیریت مالی رو داشته باش... باز اینا یه مقدار بهترن.


هرچی گفتید درسته و قبول.
اتفاقا با یه فردی که آدم موفقی هست صحبت می کردم گفت مدیریت مالی.
ولی مدیریت مالی برام جاذبه نداره و نمی دونم در آینده باید چه کار هایی بکنم. اگر مثلا قراره حسابدار بشم خب دوره های آزاد هست و سریعتر به هدفم می رسم.

مطمئن شما یه پس زمینه محکم داشتید و همینطور آگاهی نسبت به وضع الان بازار کار. میشه بیشتر در مورد مدیریت مالی توضیح بدید.

----------


## Pedro88

دادش برو یک کار آزاد یا جای شاگرد شو رشته بدون کنکور خوندن فقط وقت خودتو میگیره!!!

----------


## mehrab98

> هرچی گفتید درسته و قبول.
> اتفاقا با یه فردی که آدم موفقی هست صحبت می کردم گفت مدیریت مالی.
> ولی مدیریت مالی برام جاذبه نداره و نمی دونم در آینده باید چه کار هایی بکنم. اگر مثلا قراره حسابدار بشم خب دوره های آزاد هست و سریعتر به هدفم می رسم.
> 
> مطمئن شما یه پس زمینه محکم داشتید و همینطور آگاهی نسبت به وضع الان بازار کار. میشه بیشتر در مورد مدیریت مالی توضیح بدید.


متاسفانه کار از جاذبه داشتن‌گذشته گاهی وقتی ک مجبوری اولویت اخر برات علاقس... 
نه مدیریت مالی با حسابداری هیلی فرق داره خیلی دامنه گسترده ای داره و یه حسابدار زیر مجموعه یه مدیر مالی کار میکنه... و این رشته اوضاعش تو مدیریتا اوضاع خوب و تاپیه. البتع بگم به شرطی ک اگه ازاد بری هدفتو گم نکنی و واقعا برای رشته تلاش کنی... 
من برادرم دکترای مدیریته... در همین حدی میدونم که گفتم خیلی بیشتر درباره مثلا دامنه درآمد و اینا نمیدونم.

----------

